

Facebook down - ankurpatel
http://www.facebook.com/?down

======
tokenadult
Nope. It's up.

~~~
ColinWright
I just routinely flag submissions like this - they are of zero value and use
valuable real estate, making them net negative value.

They are also genuinely inappropriate.

Flag it and move on.

